# better water shots with how to !!!



## FERAL ONE (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright yall, this is gettin’ fun !!!!  these are a bit better than the other set and I think I am on the right track now.   These were shot in the kitchen with a dark colored bowl filled with water and a drip bag held above it . ( suspended by a wooden spoon held down by a stack of plates in the upper cabinet, how’s that for a fancy setup !!!) 

A small shop light was used to illuminate the wall behind the bowl for the reflection and I taped brightly colored tissue paper to the wall behind it for color.  ( I know it CAN be done in photoshop but I figured go old school with it ) 

I set my camera’s flash to commander mode and shot with my sb600 flash at water level and at a 90 degree angle to the camera.  Next time I may just try to fire the flash at the BG and not use the small shop light, we will see how that works. 

By using a bag suspended above the bowl, a small hole will allow a steady drop in the same spot every time, this is where it gets fun !!!   I set the camera on the tripod  and get it “ close”   then use a small object like a pencil and hold it in the drop stream and use it for manual focusing of the lens. 

I was shooting at f8 to f11 at iso 200 and with the flash I was getting 1/60th  second shutter speed. I would like to get that a bit faster but I have a few different things I would not mind tryin’ out .

These were with my 105 macro but I imagine any close up lens would work fine. 
The best part is they can be shot inside when there is nuthin’ else to shoot !!!! 

Hope this helps a bit  !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dude!!! You have blown the roof of these!!  Shutter Finger Salute!!!
Those last two are my favorites only because of the color.

Hey!! I wonder if we could and some smoke to this??


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 25, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Dude!!! You have blown the roof of these!!  Shutter Finger Salute!!!
> Those last two are my favorites only because of the color.
> 
> Hey!! I wonder if we could and some smoke to this??




if there was ever a way to figure it out, you would be the guru to do it !!!   

i am going to try to find a way to get some bigger drops for a more violent splash next !!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome pix!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2009)

awesome - I agree with DRB - the blue is magnificent!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow those are awesome. 


I guess I'm gonna have to go try this now.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow F1!  I just started smilin while lookin at these. Amazing! Have to give it another try when I get some time!


----------



## believer (Jun 25, 2009)

Over the top.


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2009)

wow,it's hard to believe you could improve on the first series.Those are awesome.


----------



## leo (Jun 26, 2009)

Fine technique F1,.... thanks for sharing your neat tutorial with us, I added it to our tutorial sticky


----------



## Hoss (Jun 26, 2009)

Shutter finger salute on those, Feral.    A big thanks for sharing the techique with use.  

Hoss


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice work. Can't wait for the next round.


----------



## JasonF (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info F1 !!
I love the shots!!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice job drops are hard to catch


----------



## marknga (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are great! 

Very very cool.


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cool photos!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like you perfected the technique. Awesome shots.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 19, 2012)

very cool! Maybe one day I will be special enough to have a camera with a manual focus


----------



## Andres111 (Dec 11, 2012)

Very good photoshoot of this water i like this actually you need to make more strenght and a heavy camera for make the water photoshoot because this is very natural photos of water cubes and simple drop of water so you need to more ecperience for make this difficult photo....


----------

